# Do you ever encourage your wife to drink more in hopes of action?



## CASE_Sensitive

I find I'm typically topping off my wife's wine glass on the weekend or dinner parties often hoping it will lower her inhibitions, get her to loosen up, and just make the transition to sexy time a bit easier. Please don't think I'm spking her drink, or want a fall down drunk to be with, but just a bit to loosen her up (she's pretty low d and our sex life is a few hits and alot of misses).

Thoughts?


----------



## Jellybeans

Get yer wife druuunk


----------



## Caribbean Man

I have never had sex with a drunk woman , even though I've had the opportunity quite a few times in the past.

I know that some people say that alcohol does wonders for their woman , and helps build sexual tensions

I've always preferred to use words,and sensual touches.

They have a much better , longer lasting effect.

That way, she can only *blame* me for what happened last night.


----------



## Married but Happy

We often enjoy a glass of wine or two, and that libation lubricates luscious lascivious lewdness!

It isn't necessary, of course, but can be a pleasant precursor to sensational sex.


----------



## Convection

Nah, because she is a lightweight who gets stupid and stagger-y after two drinks. Pretty much precludes any adventure.

I do what I can to relieve her pain. She's had nerve and muscle disorders for years, so if I can give her a massage, draw a bath, pick up a few household duties when I can see she is flagging ... she is much more interested.


----------



## chillymorn

no


----------



## richardsharpe

Good afternoon
I have too much pride to want a woman to get drunk to have sex with me. I want to be so irresistible that they want me sober. 

(not that this plan has worked very well......)


----------



## DoF

Not really

But from time to time we hit up some wine or beer and I have noticed that it makes my wife way more horny than usual.

Since we have no problems in the bedroom at all, I don't encourage it.

I do know that weed doesn't have similar effects on her as alcohol. 

Regardless, we still bang away like crazy.


----------



## Yeswecan

No.


----------



## samyeagar

My wife doesn't need alcohol at all to be in the mood to jump me, and so I have never actively encouraged that however...when she gets the margaritas in her, I just hold on for the ride...


----------



## jaharthur

No. I encourage her not to drink and she tells me not to drink. After a certain age, the lowering of inhibitions due to consumption of alcohol is outweighed by the lowering of other things.


----------



## CharlieParker

But seriously, occasionally we'll have a glass of wine beforehand in order to help us relax, but that's when we already know we're going to have sex. I find anymore and it's not really enjoyable anymore.


----------



## murphy5

it definitely works with mine. She can have deep intense orgasms when drunk, and when non drunk it is one and done.


----------



## omgitselaine

My husband would never try this with me ....... because I'm a borderline lush and could drink him underneath the table sooo to speak  !!! 

Tipsy sex does give off more passion and really hot sex not for nothing ....... but that's often left for date nights and out of town trips with no little ones to tend to when they wake up in the middle of the evening ???!!!!


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

This strategy can be rewarding, but also have it's share of disappointment. A month or so ago my wife was really cutting loose and enjoying herself. I thought I was headed for a real fun night back at home. Nope,...snoresville by the time she hit the pillow. 

The key is you can't peak too early......


----------



## PBear

omgitselaine said:


> My husband would never try this with me ....... because I'm a borderline lush and could drink him underneath the table sooo to speak  !!!
> 
> Tipsy sex does give off more passion and really hot sex not for nothing ....... but that's often left for date nights and out of town trips with no little ones to tend to when they wake up in the middle of the evening ???!!!!


I'm a lightweight when it comes to drinking, but wild monkey sex in hotel rooms rocks! Lots of furniture that you don't care about staining, neighbors in adjoining rooms that you'll likely never see but you know they're hearing you, or office workers in the buildings next to you that you can "forget" to close the blinds...

I need a road trip!!!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

PBear said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would never try this with me ....... because I'm a borderline lush and could drink him underneath the table sooo
> 
> to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> Tipsy sex does give off more passion and really hot sex not for nothing ....... but that's often left for date nights and out of town trips with no little ones to tend to when they wake up in the middle of the evening ???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lightweight when it comes to drinking, but wild monkey sex in hotel rooms rocks! Lots of furniture that you don't care about staining, neighbors in adjoining rooms that you'll likely never see but you know they're hearing you, or office workers in the buildings next to you that you can "forget" to close the blinds...
> 
> I need a road trip!!!
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

As much as my husband travels for business I've only accompanied him twice and both times there was " wild monkey sex " !!! 

Yeah it was kinda embarrassing the next morning when we came out of our room the same time as the guy next door to us though I have a strong feeling he " timed " it just to see who was the noisy b**tch this morning ?!?!?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PBear

omgitselaine said:


> As much as my husband travels for business I've only accompanied him twice and both times there was " wild monkey sex " !!!
> 
> Yeah it was kinda embarrassing the next morning when we came out of our room the same time as the guy next door to us though I have a strong feeling he " timed " it just to see who was the noisy b**tch this morning ?!?!?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


You need to travel more! And did you have the decency to blush?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## couple

I used to but since reading another active thread, I'm now afraid that it might backfire and while drunk she could text my friend to tell him about my cuckold fantasies.


----------



## Philat

CASE_Sensitive said:


> I find I'm typically topping off my wife's wine glass on the weekend or dinner parties often hoping it will lower her inhibitions, get her to loosen up, and just make the transition to sexy time a bit easier. Please don't think I'm spking her drink, or want a fall down drunk to be with, but just a bit to loosen her up (she's pretty low d and our sex life is a few hits and alot of misses).
> 
> Thoughts?


I would regard this as disrespectful to my wife.


----------



## omgitselaine

PBear said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as my husband travels for business I've only accompanied him twice and both times there was " wild monkey sex " !!!
> 
> Yeah it was kinda embarrassing the next morning when we came out of our room the same time as the guy next door to us though I have a strong feeling he " timed " it just to see who was the noisy b**tch this morning ?!?!?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> You need to travel more! And did you have the decency to blush?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

Yeeessss ..... I do not think I've ever bluushed as much as I did at that moment when that guy looked at me !!??

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PBear

omgitselaine said:


> Yeeessss ..... I do not think I've ever bluushed as much as I did at that moment when that guy looked at me !!??
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Really? I would have thought it would just send you back into your room for another round! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

PBear said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeessss ..... I do not think I've ever bluushed as much as I did at that moment when that guy looked at me !!??
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I would have thought it would just send you back into your room for another round!
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

Well it almost did !?!? If Joe didn't have an early meeting to attend I would had dragged his ass back into the room but oh well !?!? 

We made up for it later that evening though wink !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PBear

omgitselaine said:


> Well it almost did !?!? If Joe didn't have an early meeting to attend I would had dragged his ass back into the room but oh well !?!?
> 
> We made up for it later that evening though wink !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I would have called in sick. Or just dialed into the meeting... Trying to stay focused can be fun!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

PBear said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it almost did !?!? If Joe didn't have an early meeting to attend I would had dragged his ass back into the room but oh well !?!?
> 
> We made up for it later that evening though wink !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> I would have called in sick. Or just dialed into the meeting... Trying to stay focused can be fun!
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

I tried my best to convince him .... but it was a meeting with hi level management from all of the country so he couldn't miss it !! 

If our neighbor wasn't in the same elevator as we were in .... I might had been able to convince him to at least be late !?!?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Anonymous07

If your wife is low drive OP, then having her drink more alcohol might actually make that situation worse not better. I would be flirty, give massages, etc to get her in the mood instead. 

Personally, I'm a light weight, so it doesn't work well with me, but I am naturally just HD. Alcohol makes me sleepy, so it's not so fun.


----------



## PBear

omgitselaine said:


> I tried my best to convince him .... but it was a meeting with hi level management from all of the country so he couldn't miss it !!
> 
> If our neighbor wasn't in the same elevator as we were in .... I might had been able to convince him to at least be late !?!?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Oh well... I'm sure the thought of your neighbor was in your head that night ... 

To the OP... My STBX was much less inhibited when she had a couple. But then she started using alcohol as an escape mechanism to avoid intimacy. Drinking to the point of not willing/able to get it on. So be careful!

But drinking and porn... That can be fun too!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

Anonymous07 said:


> If your wife is low drive OP, then having her drink more alcohol might actually make that situation worse not better. I would be flirty, give massages, etc to get her in the mood instead.
> 
> Personally, I'm a light weight, so it doesn't work well with me, but I am naturally just HD. Alcohol makes me sleepy, so it's not so fun.


I have to agree with this advise !! It's key to know your wife and how her body reacts to one , two , three drinks or it may all for not and back fire on you !!

Everyone reacts to alcohol differently .... some with sleep , some with throwup ....... some with wild monkey sex as PBear had mentioned before !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Wolf1974

Just for clarity are you getting her drunk so she will have sex or is sex with her just alittle more fun when she is tipsy. Tipsy sex is great fun for sure. Having to get your wife drunk just so she will have sex is a martial problem that needs addressing


----------



## murphy5

couple said:


> I used to but since reading another active thread, I'm now afraid that it might backfire and while drunk she could text my friend to tell him about my cuckold fantasies.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

Wolf1974 said:


> Just for clarity are you getting her drunk so she will have sex or is sex with her just alittle more fun when she is tipsy. Tipsy sex is great fun for sure. Having to get your wife drunk just so she will have sex is a martial problem that needs addressing


:iagree:

There's a big difference between sex when you get a slight buzz from wine or any other drink , and drunk sex.

Tipsy sex is lots of fun!

Drunk sex , I don't think so , at least not for me.


----------



## Wolf1974

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> There's a big difference between sex when you get a slight buzz from wine or any other drink , and drunk sex.
> 
> Tipsy sex is lots of fun!
> 
> Drunk sex , I don't think so , at least not for me.


Agree my friend. It's a fine line for sure. At my age it doesn't happen to often but this thread reminds me of college days and when a girl was drinking but still didn't know how to drink. Drunk sex just isn't good or memoriable.


----------



## marko

tipsy sex is fun, a couple shots while getting warmed up for the night, a few glasses of wine to relax and let us loosen up from the day. drunk sex though, not really my thing.

when we travel we typically go out for some nice supper and have wine, get some local beer from the store and kick back and relax in the room, watch some tv etc. sometimes we make a trip to the hotel Jacuzzi and make our way back to the room.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

We drink in our home just for fun, we both enjoy wine & beer a lot and it often leads to other fun. She gives more enthusiastic BJ's & I'm more aggressive but we have never had drunk sex.

we both know the we could past that line easy and become alcoholics. it's in both of our families and we do not what to go there.


----------



## omgitselaine

I'm being " encouraged " tonight with us hanging with friends here at the bars on the Jersey Shore !!! We haven't all week since he was away but tipsy sex sounds sooooo good for tonight wink !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Don-Juan

CASE_Sensitive said:


> I find I'm typically topping off my wife's wine glass on the weekend or dinner parties often hoping it will lower her inhibitions, get her to loosen up, and just make the transition to sexy time a bit easier. Please don't think I'm spking her drink, or want a fall down drunk to be with, but just a bit to loosen her up (she's pretty low d and our sex life is a few hits and alot of misses).
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, I have also done this. Not drunk, just a wee bit tipsy. Drunk sex with the W is not that much fun. It is a fine line, 99% of the time, myself or the wife can't finish when to much alcohol has been consumed. But generally a few drinks does help "grease the skids" to a fun night of sex play.


----------



## roostr

I'm all for it......only problem is its once in a blue moon


----------



## 6301

If I had to load a woman up on booze for her to get horny and loosen up, it tells me that either sober she's pretty cold or I'm a lousy lover....................or both.


----------



## Jetranger

I agree that there’s a difference between tipsy sex and flailing drunk sex.

My ex got flailing drunk on a couple of occasions: out with co-workers, when we were on vacation… she tried to entice me but I wasn’t interested in her like that. A few drinks just to relax you a bit is fine, but you don’t want someone to barf all over you or pass out halfway through the action!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lila said:


> DH knows that alcohol is great for making me relax but not for getting me into the sack.
> 
> Now herb turns me into a nymphomaniac. We don't partake often but when we do, he plans it well in advance. Makes sure he's taken his vitamins and eaten his Wheaties.


This^^took me back to before I was married.

I've heard lots of women say that herb heightened their sexual responses and they had better orgasms.


----------



## cuchulain36

Back in the day we had wild sex after a night drinking, I mean seriously wild sex, now we both just zonk out after a night out drinking lol. I have much better sex sober than after drinking now.


----------



## lenzi

If you gotta feed your wife booze to get her to loosen up so she'll want to have sex with you, you've got problems. 

BIG problems. 

Before you know it you'll be slipping a date-rape drug in her drink because it's the only way you're going to get any.

Seriously deal with the underlying issues. Don't paint over them with alcohol.

Maybe it's your style. Read up on foreplay. At least, for starters. Yes, pun intended.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

lenzi said:


> If you gotta feed your wife booze to get her to loosen up so she'll want to have sex with you, you've got problems.
> 
> BIG problems.
> 
> Before you know it you'll be slipping a date-rape drug in her drink because it's the only way you're going to get any.
> 
> Seriously deal with the underlying issues. Don't paint over them with alcohol.
> 
> Maybe it's your style. Read up on foreplay. At least, for starters. Yes, pun intended.


I can't believe how many people here are confusing the difference between a half full glass of wine with 3/4 full. My wife is not drinking anything that she doesn't know is already in there and isn't force fed any booze down her throat. Sheesh, you bring up a topic in a hopefully light hearted way, and the next thing you're being accused of date rape. Advice: lighten up, go outside, get some sun and relax before jumping to worst case scenarios.


----------



## lenzi

CASE_Sensitive said:


> I can't believe how many people here are confusing the difference between a half full glass of wine with 3/4 full. My wife is not drinking anything that she doesn't know is already in there and isn't force fed any booze down her throat. Sheesh, you bring up a topic in a hopefully light hearted way, and the next thing you're being accused of date rape. Advice: lighten up, go outside, get some sun and relax before jumping to worst case scenarios.


I see. She's already drinking the wine, she knows what's in the glasses so it's ok for you to encourage her to drink more than she would have in order to get better sex.

Not in my world.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Yep - she says that she needs a few drinks in order to loosen up (she has some body image issues plus she's extremely LD). Problem is, she won't do it as she's afraid she won't be able to take care of the kids if they wake up, so it's a vicious circle. 

Needless to say, we've had sex once in the past two and a half years, and I'm striving to see how long we can go until we have sex again. I've resigned myself to the fact that it's certainly within the realm of possibility that the chances of us ever having sex again are slim.


----------



## roostr

ChargingCharlie said:


> Yep - she says that she needs a few drinks in order to loosen up (she has some body image issues plus she's extremely LD). Problem is, she won't do it as she's afraid she won't be able to take care of the kids if they wake up, so it's a vicious circle.
> 
> Needless to say, we've had sex once in the past two and a half years, and I'm striving to see how long we can go until we have sex again. I've resigned myself to the fact that it's certainly within the realm of possibility that the chances of us ever having sex again are slim.


If I went two and a half years I would get her annihilated and have the time of my life


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

lenzi said:


> I see. She's already drinking the wine, she knows what's in the glasses so it's ok for you to encourage her to drink more than she would have in order to get better sex.
> 
> Not in my world.


How about you have an extra beer or two so you stop saying stuff like "not in my world"?


----------



## anchorwatch

*Re: Re: Do you ever encourage your wife to drink more in hopes of action?*



ChargingCharlie said:


> Yep - she says that she needs a few drinks in order to loosen up (she has some body image issues plus she's extremely LD). Problem is, she won't do it as she's afraid she won't be able to take care of the kids if they wake up, so it's a vicious circle.
> 
> Needless to say, we've had sex once in the past two and a half years, and I'm striving to see how long we can go until we have sex again. I've resigned myself to the fact that it's certainly within the realm of possibility that the chances of us ever having sex again are slim.


Now that's just sad, in so many ways.


----------



## lenzi

CASE_Sensitive said:


> How about you have an extra beer or two so you stop saying stuff like "not in my world"?


I don't like beer. In fact I'm not all that much into drinking alcohol.

I'm able to have a good time without altering my mental state with drugs.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

How about a backrub then or foot massage?
I promise to tear down your walls of resistance and fill your world with joy.


----------



## omgitselaine

CASE_Sensitive said:


> How about a backrub then or foot massage?
> I promise to tear down your walls of resistance and fill your world with joy.


A foot massage ............... pretty pleasseee  !!


----------



## Davelli0331

My wife and I have a great sex life, but I will still shamelessly get her drunk just to make the evening more interesting.

"Hey, babe, you look stressed, how about I pour you a glass of wine"


----------



## lenzi

CASE_Sensitive said:


> How about a backrub then or foot massage?
> I promise to tear down your walls of resistance and fill your world with joy.


No thanks, I'm good.


----------



## Thound

It just makes my wife more sleepy.


----------



## BostonBruins32

I have done this subtlely a few times. Not in a long time though. Seems kinda sneaky. 

The few times she has been drunk at night, she was a lot of fun in the bedroom. 

My wife never wants to drink much around me. And to boot, she is more willing to drink when she meets up with her girlfriends a few times a month. I asked her why, and she said because thats what they do, so she just joins and has some because thats the only time she sees them. I think she drinks less around me for the exact reason of this thread, she doesnt really want to give in to sex with me.


----------



## cuchulain36

My wife is the same way, out with girlfriends it's an all night party. Out with me and she's tired by 10 after 2 drinks and sleeping on the couch by 11 with no sex.

Damn I need a new woman, I never realized how much of a flipping doormat I was. Just scared to death of being alone.


----------



## BostonBruins32

cuchulain36 said:


> My wife is the same way, out with girlfriends it's an all night party. Out with me and she's tired by 10 after 2 drinks and sleeping on the couch by 11 with no sex.
> 
> Damn I need a new woman, I never realized how much of a flipping doormat I was. Just scared to death of being alone.


I called my wife on it once. She got real angry. I just smiled and said ok. 

My favorite was when she went to a hippy concert with her friend. She smoked a little p0t and drank like 4-5 beers. FYI, she hated this band, she never smokes, and she doesnt like drinking. 

everyday, less f*cks are given


----------



## ChargingCharlie

We had one date night about a year and a half ago - nice restaurant, drinks, etc. Pretty much a given that sex was on the agenda. End up at a friend/neighbor's house, then when we get home and discharge the sitter, she put on her flannel pj's and informs me that she'd have sex if I wanted, but she's really tired. Told her to forget it. 

Next week, another date night with same expectations. Get home, and she's cramping, so no sex. 

Few weeks ago, she's going out of town and mentions that we should have sex. I say fine, let's do it tonight. She says not tonight, need to have a couple of drinks, how about tomorrow night? Tomorrow night comes - can we do it in the morning? Morning comes - need to get ready to leave. 

It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Eagle3

Jesus Charlie that is awful man. Reading that i was slamming my head on the desk i can only imagine what you are doing.

You see any change in the future?


----------



## BostonBruins32

ChargingCharlie said:


> We had one date night about a year and a half ago - nice restaurant, drinks, etc. Pretty much a given that sex was on the agenda. End up at a friend/neighbor's house, then when we get home and discharge the sitter, she put on her flannel pj's and informs me that she'd have sex if I wanted, but she's really tired. Told her to forget it.
> 
> Next week, another date night with same expectations. Get home, and she's cramping, so no sex.
> 
> Few weeks ago, she's going out of town and mentions that we should have sex. I say fine, let's do it tonight. She says not tonight, need to have a couple of drinks, how about tomorrow night? Tomorrow night comes - can we do it in the morning? Morning comes - need to get ready to leave.
> 
> It's actually pretty funny.


haha. reminds me of how my wife likes to flirt in front of others with me. She'll hang all over me and make little advances. As soon as we get in the car and the friends/party are out of sight, her headache arrives. 

as I said before. Give less F*cks, and you'll feel ten times better.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Eagle3 said:


> Jesus Charlie that is awful man. Reading that i was slamming my head on the desk i can only imagine what you are doing.
> 
> You see any change in the future?


Nah, not worth worrying about (although I am on here chatting about it). If she did consent to sex, it would be duty sex, and I'll get more from my hand. She'd rather sleep and play Facebook games than have sex.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

BostonBruins32 said:


> haha. reminds me of how my wife likes to flirt in front of others with me. She'll hang all over me and make little advances. As soon as we get in the car and the friends/party are out of sight, her headache arrives.
> 
> as I said before. Give less F*cks, and you'll feel ten times better.


Mine doesn't flirt with me around others, but I do see what you're saying. Put on a show, then when the audience leaves, it's back to reality. 

Funny how those headaches arrive at certain times - they never seem to arrive when they're out with their friends. Thinking of having sex? My head is killing me - by the way, can you get my iPad?


----------



## cuchulain36

I'm beginning to think several men in his thread are in fact married to my wife. 

Does yours have a 12 day period, daily migraine that begins at 7:30 pm, and a candy crush addiction too?

It's all so predictable and I agree I hate duty sex, it's all just so unappealling.

I make six figures working towards my master degree, I have like 10 lbs to go, I'm MAP'ing the hell out of her. 13 years of cheating and no sex for me is enough, no mas.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

cuchulain36 said:


> I'm beginning to think several men in his thread are in fact married to my wife.
> 
> Does yours have a 12 day period, daily migraine that begins at 7:30 pm, and a candy crush addiction too?
> 
> It's all so predictable and I agree I hate duty sex, it's all just so unappealling.
> 
> I make six figures working towards my master degree, I have like 10 lbs to go, I'm MAP'ing the hell out of her. 13 years of cheating and no sex for me is enough, no mas.


Yep, Candy Crush. Periods that last forever. Not as much anymore, but would complain that her head hurt. Complains about her weight, but won't do anything about it (i.e., lazy). 

No worries of an affair, I just think she's asexual. Her one close friend has sex all the time with her husband, and that's supposed to be weird - "she's just a freak".


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

okay, you guys are giving me a reason to start drinking now 

PS...I know all about the ipad is the new best friend late at night.


----------



## Married but Happy

There are few valid excuses to not have sex, but if you don't want it, the excuses are many and varied! My ex always had an excuse to say no or delay (and still say no then). She just didn't like sex except when she wanted it, on her terms.

This time, excuses are extremely rare and always valid. She had a severe back injury at work recently and will be out for months, is in constant pain (often severe), and still wants sex all the time (we just have to be careful to avoid more injury). She likes sex, and says it even helps a lot with the pain (endorphins).


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Case, back to your original post, I see nothing wrong with you topping off her wine glass. As you stated, you're not looking to get her totally wasted or anything, just enough to get her in the sack. 

A few years back, before kids, we went on a vacation, and had to stop over somewhere on the way, staying in a nice motel (well-known tourist location). We went to the motel restaurant for dinner, and she had a few glasses of wine. Ended up going back and having great sex in our room. One reason that I remember this is that we've had sex three times since then.


----------



## BostonBruins32

House Hunters and the IPAD. I literally can not compete with those. Unfortunately, nor can our daughter.


----------



## lenzi

ChargingCharlie said:


> Ended up going back and having great sex in our room. One reason that I remember this is that we've had sex three times since then.


Maybe her definition of great sex isn't the same as yours.


----------



## Giro flee

I've always wondered why alcohol helps people. One drink and I'm half asleep, I never drink anymore. Can't have sex if your asleep. Alcohol must affect people differently, my husband can have a drink or two with no outward effects that I notice. This ploy would not work in our home....


----------



## naiveonedave

pre-kids we used to have a lot of tipsy sex. Almost never now. I miss that aspect, it was fun...


----------



## skype

Giro flee said:


> I've always wondered why alcohol helps people.


It can relax you and lower your inhibitions. When you are a bit tipsy you are no longer thinking about your to-do list, your muffin top, or if the neighbors can hear anything.

You can connect with your inner sex goddess when reality is not quite so pressing.


----------



## Giro flee

skype said:


> It can relax you and lower your inhibitions. When you are a bit tipsy you are no longer thinking about your to-do list, your muffin top, or if the neighbors can hear anything.
> 
> You can connect with your inner sex goddess when reality is not quite so pressing.


I mean that alcohol makes me tired, right away from one drink. It seems odd to me that people can just keep on drinking and doing things. Isn't alcohol a depressant? How do people just keep on going? I'm just not capable of it so it is confusing for me.


----------



## cuchulain36

Giro flee said:


> I mean that alcohol makes me tired, right away from one drink. It seems odd to me that people can just keep on drinking and doing things. Isn't alcohol a depressant? How do people just keep on going? I'm just not capable of it so it is confusing for me.



It's a CNS depressant but that doesn't mean a tranquilizer. It will tend to relax you and lower inhibitions. If you don't stop drinking it will eventually put you down, but that typically takes a bit for most adults. To pass out after one drink is odd.


----------



## Giro flee

I don't pass out, but I get really tired, my face turns red, and I can get a numb feeling on my face. I just stay away from it. It's fascinating that some people can drink such large amounts and keep on going....


----------



## PBear

ChargingCharlie said:


> We had one date night about a year and a half ago - nice restaurant, drinks, etc. Pretty much a given that sex was on the agenda. End up at a friend/neighbor's house, then when we get home and discharge the sitter, she put on her flannel pj's and informs me that she'd have sex if I wanted, but she's really tired. Told her to forget it.
> 
> Next week, another date night with same expectations. Get home, and she's cramping, so no sex.
> 
> Few weeks ago, she's going out of town and mentions that we should have sex. I say fine, let's do it tonight. She says not tonight, need to have a couple of drinks, how about tomorrow night? Tomorrow night comes - can we do it in the morning? Morning comes - need to get ready to leave.
> 
> It's actually pretty funny.


This was my STBX... My GF of 3+ years needs a good reason NOT to have sex. She's got a freaking brain tumor, and she's still never begged off for a headache. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cuchulain36

Giro flee said:


> I don't pass out, but I get really tired, my face turns red, and I can get a numb feeling on my face. I just stay away from it. It's fascinating that some people can drink such large amounts and keep on going....



It sounds like you may have an allergy. In my heavy drinking days I could easily down 12 beers and 10 shots in one night, or a case of beer in a full day of drinking. Now I really don't drink during the week and only a few drinks on the weekends, typically no more than 3 drinks in one sitting.


----------



## keeper63

My wife generally does not need to have a couple drinks in her to be up for sex. But sometimes, I find that it does lower her inhibitions a bit.

The handful of times she has let me finish in her mouth were alcohol-related. She is also more likely to indulge in anal play and in post PIV BJ's when she is tipsy.

Alcohol in moderation is certainly a social/sexual lubricant for most women I have known.


----------



## otayman

I don't because alcohol only makes my wife pass out and snore all night keeping me awake! The opposite effect of when we were younger.


----------



## JCD

CASE_Sensitive said:


> I find I'm typically topping off my wife's wine glass on the weekend or dinner parties often hoping it will lower her inhibitions, get her to loosen up, and just make the transition to sexy time a bit easier. Please don't think I'm spking her drink, or want a fall down drunk to be with, but just a bit to loosen her up (she's pretty low d and our sex life is a few hits and alot of misses).
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, we have that 'affirmative consent' rule on California campuses. One of the strictures it is pushing is 'an intoxicated woman is not able to give consent.'

So, considering how California seems to think they are the last word on freedom, living, and social mores, other places might start viewing even connubial 'alcohol fueled' sex as 'rape'.

Thank California for us, gents.


----------



## treyvion

PBear said:


> This was my STBX... My GF of 3+ years needs a good reason NOT to have sex. She's got a freaking brain tumor, and she's still never begged off for a headache.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sex probably relieved her and made her feel better. It's good for the mind and body for the brain to know you are having mutually enjoyable sex.


----------



## Tommy518

She always prefers I mix her drinks and knows I'll make them stronger when there's nookie involved. It's become a running joke. I do have a penis, after all.


----------



## DayOne

I used to. But then i realised that's a sh!t way to go just to get laid. If she has to get drunk just to want to get with me, i don't want it.


----------



## Fozzy

DayOne said:


> I used to. But then i realised that's a sh!t way to go just to get laid. If she has to get drunk just to want to get with me, i don't want it.


:iagree:

I NEVER push my wife to drink for sex. She will occasionally down a bottle of wine to get herself mentally ready. It kind of pisses me off, actually.

She drinks to make herself think about sex. I drink to make myself stop.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts

She doesn't normally drink anyways but the times when she does it's always lead to raunchy , dirty , naughty sex !?!? 

Sometimes it does make me wish she was an alcoholic. I kid , I kid !


----------



## JCD

ILuvTheDesserts said:


> She doesn't normally drink anyways but the times when she does it's always lead to raunchy , dirty , naughty sex !?!?
> 
> Sometimes it does make me wish she was an alcoholic. I kid , I kid !


Maybe it is the culture (though every culture seems to have 'decent' women rather shy and reticent about sex, at least the major ones...which also happen to be patriarchies of some kind). Maybe it is the 'evolutionary imperative' of women being egg hoarders.

But women tend to have a lot of hang ups about sex. A lot of them need to be coaxed into it. Not forced, coaxed! Some of them like the 'liquor defense' ('I didn't do it, I was drunk') Many women these days are better about owning their sexuality, but all these clichés didn't just spring fullgrown out of the head of Zeus.

So are the men scum for giving women alcohol to get laid? Or are the women weak for not owning their sexuality and the choices thereof?


----------



## jaquen

Hello no.

A. I've never seen the appeal of a drunk, or even tipsy, woman.

B. I'd be resentful if I even had to think of getting my wife loosened up just so she could possibly lay me semi-regularly.

The thread title reads "Hi, I'm desperate" to me and the thought of having to be desperate for sex within marriage disgusts me.


----------



## larry.gray

I certainly don't need to put any alcohol in my wife to get laid. We have lots of sex. Pretty fun too. But there are a couple of things it does:



keeper63 said:


> My wife generally does not need to have a couple drinks in her to be up for sex. But sometimes, I find that it does lower her inhibitions a bit.
> 
> The handful of times she has let me finish in her mouth were alcohol-related. She is also more likely to indulge in anal play and in post PIV BJ's when she is tipsy.


Yep - that! No anal but the only post PIV BJ's I've gotten are when she's really drunk. She won't do it sober because it's a mental hang-up for her. She even admits it's a mental hangup for her sober.


----------



## nightmoves8

What does one make of a woman who can ONLY have sex after consuming alcohol? Since day one.
When asked - states that "sex has always stresses her out".


----------



## treyvion

nightmoves8 said:


> What does one make of a woman who can ONLY have sex after consuming alcohol? Since day one.
> When asked - states that "sex has always stresses her out".


Scared of the closeness, the vulnerability. The alcohol masks that.

I'm not sure, maybe enjoy the sessions if she is ....:scratchhead:


----------



## DoF

nightmoves8 said:


> What does one make of a woman who can ONLY have sex after consuming alcohol? Since day one.
> When asked - states that "sex has always stresses her out".


You need to focus on the CORE of the issue.

What kind of a man marries woman like that? 

What the hell were you thinking and ARE you thinking even staying with her???

:scratchhead:


----------



## nightmoves8

DOF - 

So...ouch? 
But I get where you are going with that.

But sometimes - Back story not so simple.

First, in the beginning its not as easy to ascertain. Dinner, wine....party, drinks.....etc...etc...

A glass of wine ..after work...becomes 2 etc....

AND ....at the beginning ....she was doing her likely best to mask any "issues".

Much later on...it became not only apparent ...but one that when I noticed...vocalized only to get the answer that yes...it has always been needed.

Up and leaving afer years of marriage is not the optimal path for me. Figuring out the reason and perhaps correcting - would be attempt number one.

Which is what I threw it out there to see if others had any experience with this - and/or thoughts.


----------

